# lightspark: alternative to flash player...



## d_mon (Aug 3, 2010)

Open source flash... that's not too bad at all: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lightspark/


----------



## zspider (Aug 4, 2010)

we already have gnash and a couple of others, does it work any better than those?


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 4, 2010)

Well gnash runs the least poorly of the adobe alternatives that I've tried, but it still drops core files like a dipsomaniac drops a coca cola.  I for one, welcome our insect overlords.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> Open source flash... that's not too bad at all: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lightspark/



Ports: graphics/lightspark-devel

Don't know if it's the absolute latest.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Ports: graphics/lightspark-devel
> 
> Don't know if it's the absolute latest.



On my FreeBSD 8.0, KDE 4.4.5 Firefox crashed and on Konqueror never start. I try to open file on youtube. Firefox crashed before youtube page open.
Gnash works for me still okay.


----------

